# Comfort Panel als OPC Server



## franzlurch (30 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich nutze hier eine TP900C als OPC Server. Die Verbindung zu dem OPC Client (Kunde PC) funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Einziger Haken an der Sache ist, dass das TP (Server) dem Kunden alle Variablen zur Verfügung stellt. Kann man irgendwo in WinCC V12 einstellen, welche Variablen auf dem OPC Server zur Verfügung gestellt werden oder werden hier prinzipiell alle Variablen ausgegeben. Wenn der Kunde nämlich aus Versehen auf die falschen Variablen (interne Berechnungsvariablen) zugreift könnte das die ganze Anlage lahm legen. Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Grus

Chris


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

ist das nicht mehr OPC als HMI? Dann wäre *hier* die Antwort-Chancen eventuell höher.

@moderatoren: verschieben?


----------



## franzlurch (31 Januar 2014)

Moin,

kann ich den Thread auch selbst irgendwie verschieben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2014)

franzlurch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann ich den Thread auch selbst irgendwie verschieben?



Leider nein, aber ist ja schon geschehen, der Service hier ist recht fix. Danke.


----------



## SeanMac (21 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,


Verwendung von TP900 als OPC-UA-Server und UAExpert ebenfalls.
Hast du schon eine Antwort darauf? Ich habe die gleichen Bedenken hinsichtlich der Sichtbarkeit aller Tags und möchte viele interne Tags "verstecken". Sollte in OPC verfügbar sein, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, als eines der Standardattribute, aber die Option scheint in TIA 14 zu fehlen.


Danke vielmals
Sean

above was google translated : original below  ( I can read OK but lack the confidence to write in German )

Hi all,


Using TP900 as OPC UA server and UAExpert also.
Any response to this yet? I have the same concerns about the visibility of all the tags and would like to 'hide' many internal tags. Should be available in OPC as far as I can tell, as one of the standard attributes, but the option appears to be missing in TIA 14.


Many thanks
Sean


----------



## volker (21 November 2019)

Das ist leider nicht möglich.
Im DB kann man nur aktivieren/deaktivieren ob verfügbar für HMI/OPC. Leider ist das nicht getrennt einstellbar.


----------

